# New Study on \"Bloat\"



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.jaaha.org/cgi/content/short/42/1/28

Copy and Paste:

Retrospective Study 

The Effect of Ingredients in Dry Dog Foods on the Risk of Gastric Dilatation-Volvulus in Dogs 
Malathi Raghavan, DVM, PhD, Nita W. Glickman, MPH, PhD and Lawrence T. Glickman, VMD, DrPH 
From the Department of Veterinary Pathobiology, School of Veterinary Medicine, Purdue University, West Lafayette, Indiana 47907-2027. 


Using dry dog food label information, the hypothesis was tested that the risk of gastric dilatation-volvulus (GDV) increases with an increasing number of soy and cereal ingredients and a decreasing number of animal-protein ingredients among the first four ingredients. A nested case-control study was conducted with 85 GDV cases and 194 controls consuming a single brand and variety of dry food. Neither an increasing number of animal-protein ingredients (P=0.79) nor an increasing number of soy and cereal ingredients (P=0.83) among the first four ingredients significantly influenced GDV risk. An unexpected finding was that dry foods containing an oil or fat ingredient (e.g., sunflower oil, animal fat) among the first four ingredients were associated with a significant (P=0.01), 2.4-fold increased risk of GDV. These findings suggest that the feeding of dry dog foods that list oils or fats among the first four label ingredients predispose a high-risk dog to GDV.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> http://www.jaaha.org/cgi/content/short/42/1/28
> 
> Copy and Paste:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this..........I hadn't seen this study.

So we are where we were: No one really knows what causes bloat.

Interesting about the fat in kibble.

Thank you!


----------

